# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مشکل با Enter کردن و عدم ایجاد سطر جدید در IDE دلفی XE7

## hamid-nic

سلام دوستان وقتتان بخیر
در درون  خود IDE برای کد نویسی وقتی کلید Enter  را می زنم که برم خط بعدی این اتفاق انجام نمیشه و کرسر میره اول خط بعدی قرار میگیره بدون اینکه خط جدید ایجاد کنه . تصویر نمونه گذاشتم .
مشکل از کجاست ؟ توی تنظیمات Ide گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم  :متفکر:

----------


## hooch3000

سلام 
کلید Insert  رو بزن درست میشه

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

هنگام تایپ کردن ممکنه دستتون به کلید insert بخوره و IDE رو از حالت insert به حالت Overwrite تغییر حالت بده

----------

